# Advance Flow Engineering (aFe) Stage 1 and Stage 2 cold air intake DIYs and reviews



## raichean (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey all!

I wanted to share the recent reviews and DIY install guides I have done for the AFE CAI stage 1 (plus upgrades) and stage 2 kits!

aFe has been absolutely incredible to work with, and I recommend them about as highly as I possibly can! These have been the best bang-for-the-buck performance upgrades I have done to my M3 yet.

**updated** - here is the skydrive link for both the reviews AND installation guides. My apologies for the delay over the weekend.. I was super busy.
http://1drv.ms/1hrKB7K

These CAIs are really solid products and make both an audible, performance and fuel economy difference. In my opinion, absolutely worth the investment. For me, I wanted to approach the reviews from a "butt-dyno" point of view, and also try to measure the audible changes. I took sound spectrum samples with both the OEM setup, and then the S1/S2 kits at the engine, cabin, and exhaust. You can definitely see the results of the change, which validates what you will hear.

These are set for the M3, but I could potentially do more guides for other models if there is a need.. I have access to the following:

2005 X3 E83
2007 550 E60
2009 335i E92
2011 M3 E92

I would love to do more of these guides, and if there is enough interest in other models, I will speak with aFe about it and see if they would like to partner again for the work.

Thanks and I look forward to folks feedback!

Stage 1 kit plus Magnum Force tube upgrade

__
https://flic.kr/p/nMxUxR

Stage 2 kit

__
https://flic.kr/p/nMfWiV
_a_


----------



## raichean (Jun 5, 2014)

I just wanted to add updated observations on this. I got in on a club discount for a dyno day and got the car on it with the new S2 kit. I am told (and read) that my M3 is usually 270rwp, and mine consistently tested out at 280rwp through three passes. I am really pleased with this install, both in sound changes but also real world performance that is inline with AFE's own testing results!

Great stuff! I strongly recommend one of these!


----------

